# Contador sincrónico 74169 módulo 25



## fyrion (Mar 18, 2012)

Saludos a toda la comunidad de Electrónica.

Estoy diseñando un contador sincrono "ascendente" de módulo 25 en binario mediante circuitos integrados basados en el 74169 (contador binario ascendente/descendente de 4 bits). Sin embargo, el conteo creciente debe empezar con el número 10 como condición inicial, y para que sea de módulo 25 necesito expandir en cascada el circuito integrado.
Mi pregunta es concreta ¿Cómo podría expandir en cascada el 74169 para que el circuito integrado siga contando 25 veces de forma creciente?.

Agradecería mucho sus respuestas.

En los siguientes enlaces, dejo el esquema del circuito integrado sin expandir hecho en circuit maker y el archivo ckt con el propósito de ilustrar mejor mi problema:
Imagen

Archivo CKT


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 18, 2012)

Este integrado (74169) tiene la ventaja de contar con una función "carga asíncrona". Esta función te facilitará el diseño del contador. Como orientación se trata básicamente de un circuito de incialización (al momento de encender el circuito carga los contadores con 10) implementado con una serie RC, un circuito de detección del estado 10+25 cuya salida activará nuevamente la entrada "Cargar" del contador para que este se recicle desde el estado 10, es solo una descripción a grandes rasgos. 
Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola fyrion

Dices:
_Mi pregunta es concreta ¿Cómo podría expandir en cascada el 74169 para que el circuito integrado siga contando 25 veces de forma creciente?.

_
Pues se conectaría como se ve en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

Muchas gracias por sus aportes. He conseguido que el circuito integrado cumpla su función, un colega me asesoró como diseñar un generador de estado inicial. El esquema final es el siguiente:



Este circuito integrado cuenta sincronicamente desde 00001010 (10 bits) hasta 00100010 (34 bits), el módulo sería 25, y despues de pulsar para contar otro numero binario superior a 34 bits las pastillas se reinician simultáneamente a sus condiciones iniciales. 

Un saludo y gracias por todo


----------

